# 36 gallon bowfront for sale



## Northtexaswilds (Nov 21, 2010)

36 gallon bowfront tank with heater and hood/light. only used for about a month or 2. No scrathes or chips. Really want to get rid of it as i just cant stand the bowfront. $100.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Have you posted it on DFWFishbox?


----------



## Northtexaswilds (Nov 21, 2010)

yes. I just really want it gone so i can replace it with a a 40 breeder


----------



## Northtexaswilds (Nov 21, 2010)

ill throw in a discus, hes optional


----------

